# Paint for Thule box?



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi guys
I want to spray my silver Thule luggage box to black. Which paint do I get from Halfords? 
Can I just rub it down and spray?
Do I need to prime it?
Do I need to use a clear coat after?
Does it have to be a flexible paint as its plastic?

Doesn't have to be 100% as its only used 2 times a year but would look good matched to my black car. 
Cheers Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Any help please?


----------



## flatfour (Mar 22, 2007)

hi Gonzo. I have just done this to a box i got from work. It got damaged when someone forgot they had it on their X5 and tried to go into a multistorey carpark and hit the height barrier and cracked the front..I work in a bodyshop and fixed it using the our plastic repair kit. This was then primed and flatted. For the rest of the box i used a red scotchbrite pad to give it a really good key and then degreased the whole box. Being plastic you will need to use a plastic primer first to give you adhesion.You can use aerosols for this, Upol do a really good one. 2 to 3 coats will do, allowing to dry between each, When fully dry flat this with P800 wet or dry paper, and clean and degrease again. For top colour, for ease of use, i suggest you use a solid colour rather than basecoat and laquer. Gloss black aerosol would be best , building it up slowly with several coats. This can be flatted when dry to remove any bits of dirty that may have landed in it, and polished.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info mate
Unfortunealy I had a go before reading your post !
I didn't degrease it and the paint in some areas reacted badly. I also think I applied the paint to heavy and and didn't build it up slowly. The results were not that bad but not great if you look closely. 
Never mind, live and learn.


----------

